
Next Generation of Dense-Storage Instances for EC2 - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/next-generation-of-dense-storage-instances-for-ec2/
======
moe
_all at a very affordable price_

AWS really needs to get back in touch with reality.

$500 USD/mo for a server with 32G Ram and 3x2T disks is not 'affordable', it's
a rip-off.

For that money you can rent _10_ machines of that size at Hetzner/OVH - and
they will be dedicated hardware.

~~~
ranman
That's the on demand pricing. You should check the math on reserved pricing
and consider the TCO. Not saying you're wrong but it's at least important to
accurately compare.

~~~
fweespeech
Reserved pricing requires a year lock in.

I can get something like that for about 40 Euros [and guaranteed 100mb/s on 1
gbit port] with no setup fee and no lock in beyond 30 days.

Even with reserved pricing for 3 years its $5,715 = 5715/36 = ~$158/month +
Bandwidth.

The TCO with Amazon is only cheap when you have a very, very high variability
in load. [e.g. Netflix]

~~~
GeechieCloud
Can you link to this deal for an instance with similar specs as the D2.xlarge
for 40 a month? that sounds like a great deal and I don't need to host in the
US, but this instance type is what I've been looking for.

~~~
moe
Soyoustart 16G/4T for $42: [http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-
servers/](http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-servers/)

Soyoustart 8G/8T for $69: [http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-
servers/](http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-servers/)

Soyoustart 96G/4T for $84: [http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-
servers/](http://www.soyoustart.com/us/essential-servers/)

Hetzner EX40 32G/6T for $64:
[https://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
prod...](https://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

LeaseWeb 16G/4T for $58: [https://www.leaseweb.com/bare-metal-
server/configure/18403](https://www.leaseweb.com/bare-metal-
server/configure/18403)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Hello distributed computing. Command + control at AWS, the heavy lifting at
$cheap_dedicated_server_of_the_month.

------
alandarev
Network Performance: d2.xlarge - Moderate, d2.2xlarge - High, d2.4xlarge -
High.

This ambiguity alone is the reason I and probably others will look elsewhere.

~~~
Pirate-of-SV
If you put it like that every EC2 performance metric is ambiguous when not
using dedicated instances.

~~~
engendered
They tell you specifically how much RAM you get, and there is no confusion.
They also tell you exactly how much storage you get. In this case they very
specifically tell you disk read throughput.

So there are a lot of metrics that are not ambiguous. Imagine if they told you
that you get a "moderate" amount of RAM, and maybe it could be 4.5GB, or maybe
it's 9GB.

There would be benefits if Amazon gave SLA style promises for these sorts of
instances. When they see that they are falling short, they redistribute loads
or add hardware to meet the promise. Otherwise it's generally somewhat
meaningless because if you can't plan on it, you can't build a plan around it.

